# Nên Chọn Mua Nệm Kích Thước Bao Nhiêu?



## lephuonguyen (3/9/19)

Một giấc ngủ ngon sẽ giúp cho cơ thể bạn khỏe mạnh và tràn đầy năng lượng để bắt đầu ngày làm việc mới hiệu quả hơn. Bên cạnh đó, không thể thiếu đi sự hỗ trợ đắc lực từ các sản phẩm Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm giúp nâng đỡ, giữ ấm cho cơ thể luôn trong trạng thái nghỉ ngơi thoải mái nhất. Tuy nhiên vấn đề chọn size nệm như thế nào luôn là mối quan tâm của nhiều gia đình Việt khi chọn mua nệm. Hãy cùng Dunlopillovietnam.vntìm hiểu về các kích thước chuẩn của nệm và lời khuyên hữu ích Nên mua nệm có kích thước bao nhiêu? là hợp lý qua bài viết bên dưới nhé.

_




Nên Chọn Mua Nệm Kích Thước Bao Nhiêu?_​Hiện nay, kích thước nệm phổ biến có 2 loại là nệm dành cho giường đơn và giường đôi. Tuy nhiên, nếu gia đình bạn cần những chiếc nệm có kích thước ngoại khổ thì vẫn được công ty hỗ trợ nhận cắt cho mình đấy nhé.

_- Nệm đơn: _

Đây là sản phẩm phù hợp với những chiếc giường có kích thước nhỏ và phù hợp dùng cho 1 người nằm. Kích thước nệm đơn phổ biến hiện nay như: 100x200cm hoặc 120x200cm.
Đối với những chiếc nệm đơn sử dụng cho giường của trẻ nhỏ thì kích thước tiêu chuẩn nhỏ hơn, phổ biến là các kích cỡ 80x190cm, 90x190cm hoặc kích thước khổ lớn là 140x190 cm. Điều này còn phụ thuộc vào kích thước giường tầng hay giường đơn mà bố mẹ chọn cho bé.
Với những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ hẹp thì nệm đơn là giải pháp tốt nhất. Bởi nệm đơn kích thước vừa đủ để nằm vừa tiết kiệm được diện tích không gian và tạo sự hài hòa khi kết hợp những vật dụng trang trí khác cho căn phòng ngủ. Lưu ý: Không nên dùng nệm đơn cho căn phòng ngủ diện tích lớn vì sẽ không tạo được sự đồng nhất về tổng thể, giảm tính thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng.

_- Nệm đôi:_

Các kích thước nệm chuẩn dành cho giường đôi gồm các size như: 160x200cm, 180x200cm hoặc các size 200x200cm, 200x220cm.
Đây là những chiếc nệm khổ lớn dành cho những căn phòng có diện tích rộng rãi. Những chiếc nệm này thường đáp ứng cho nhu cầu cho 2 – 3 người nằm tương đương với số lượng thành viên ở trong một gia đình nhỏ.

_




Nên Chọn Mua Nệm Kích Thước Bao Nhiêu?_​
*Nên mua nệm có kích thước bao nhiêu?*
Theo như ad thấy thì có nhiều khách hàng trước khi mua nệm chưa tìm hiểu kỹ và chọn đại một kích thước rồi sau đó phải đổi lại hoặc chịu đựng "sống chung" với chiếc nệm đó mà không hề thoải mái. Nói về kích thước nệm chúng ta sẽ nói đến ba yếu tố, đó là chiều dài, chiều rộng và độ dày (chiều cao) của nệm. Một chiếc nệm phù hợp sẽ hài hòa ba yếu tố này với nhau. Việc đầu tiên bạn cần làm khi mua nệm là xác định kích thước nệm, nếu mà bạn sử dụng giường thì hãy nắm thật chính xác số đo trong lòng của chiếc giường này theo chiều dài và chiều rộng. Đo chuẩn kích thước là bạn sẽ có thể mua được một chiếc nệm ưng ý. Bên dưới đây là lời khuyên chọn size nệm phù hợp với từng chất liệu nệm mà bạn nên tham khảo trước khi mua:

_*- Với nệm cao su:*_
Các kích thước thông dụng và phù hợp nhất đó là 1m6x2m và 1m8x2m. Nếu bạn chỉ cần những chiếc nệm nhỏ, dành cho 1 người sử dụng thôi thì size 100x200cm, 120x200cm. Còn sử dụng cho gia đình có con nhỏ thì để không gian nghỉ ngơi được rộng rãi hơn bạn nên chọn nệm size 200x200cm, 200x220cm. Tiếp đến là bề dày nệm:

Thông thường những tấm nệm cao su mỏng với độ dày 5cm được lòng khá nhiều người tiêu dùng bởi sự gọn nhẹ hơn hẳn so với nệm có độ dày lớn hơn. Nệm cao su có độ dày 5cm cũng thường được các ông bố và bà mẹ lựa chọn để trải trực tiếp dưới sàn nhà, để phòng trường hợp bé bò ra khỏi giường cũng không sợ rơi ngã. Mặt khác, với độ dày 5cm thì giá thành nệm cao su nằm ở mức trung bình, vừa túi tiền nên phù hợp cho nhiều đối tượng.
Độ dày nệm cao su 10-15cm chính là độ dày chuẩn nhất, được nhiều người lựa chọn nhiều nhất. Bởi sản phẩm có giá thành hợp lý, đảm bảo yếu tố thẩm mỹ về độ cao (nếu có đặt trên giường) và người sử dụng có được những trải nghiệm tiêu chuẩn nhất của nệm cao su thiên nhiên mà độ dày này mang lại. Thông thường, các nhà sản xuất thường áp dụng các chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn nhất dành cho các sản phẩm có độ dày từ 10cm trở lên.
Các độ dày nệm cao su thuộc cỡ lớn như: 17cm hay 20cm sẽ mang đến những trải nghiệm về độ êm, độ đàn hồi và sự thoải mái gần như bằng nhau. Nhưng chắc chắc rằng nó sẽ cảm thấy tuyệt vời hơn nhiều so với các độ dày 5cm và 10cm. Còn việc lựa chọn gữa các độ dày 15cm, 17cm hay 20cm còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố như: nhu cầu, sở thích, điều kiện, yếu tố thẩm mỹ, độ lọt lòng của giường ngủ...




Nên Chọn Mua Nệm Kích Thước Bao Nhiêu?​
_*- Nệm Bông Ép:*_
Thường các sản nệm bông ép có độ phẳng khá cao, nên nếu bạn là tín đồ yêu thích nệm cứng thì đây chính là sự lựa chọn tuyệt với nhất. Nệm bông ép được thiết kế gấp 3 nên khá tiện lợi và hữu ích cho những căn phòng có diện tích khiêm tốn.

Đối với giường đơn hoặc chỉ dành cho 1 người sử dụng thì size phù hợp nhất là 100x195cm, 120x195cm. Độ dày tùy thuộc vào sở thích của bạn nhé, có thể chọn 5cm, 9cm, 12cm hoặc 15cm
Số lượng người sử dụng từ 2-3 người: 160x195cm, 180x195cm
Số lượng sử dụng 3-4 người:  200x200cm hoặc 200x220cm

_*- Nệm lò xo:*_
Đối với nệm lò xo thì chiều cao thông thường sẽ từ 20cm trở lên. Do vậy nếu bạn yêu thích dòng sản phẩm này thì khi mua nệm bạn nên đo độ lọt lòng của chiếc giường nha mình để chọn chiều cao tương ứng cho tổng thể giường và nệm nhé.

Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều thương hiệu nệm như Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Dunlopillo, Kim Cương, TATANA, Đồng Phú, Everon, Edena, ACB, Hàn Việt Hải,...để xem chi tiết sản phẩm và bảng giá, click vào *ĐÂY* nhé !!


----------

